# Strombergtour am 17.10.04  eine der genialsten Runden



## bikeoman (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Zusammen!

Jetzt ist der Herbst da, und die Gegend zeigt sich in den schönsten Farben, endlich wieder Nebel, Kälte und feuchte Böden. Zumindest präsentiert sich der Stromberg so zur Zeit, und es zieht einem förmlich in den Wald.
Und da die letzte - von El organisierte - Strombergtour wohl guten Anklang gefunden hat, möchten wir (Schlammpaddler und bikeoman) ebenfalls eine Tour anbieten, sozusagen als Revange. Aus dem letzten Thread konnte ich herauslesen, das mehr Trails gefordert wurden. Nun denn, die sollt Ihr bekommen, da diese Tour die meisten der genialsten Trails des Strombergs beinhaltet.   Der erste Teil hat die heftigsten Anstiegen und Abfahrten, der zweite Teil die etwas flacheren und dafür schnelleren Trails.
Allerdings muß ich einräumen, das diese Runde nur bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter Spaß macht, ansonsten ist sie schlichtweg eine Quälerei! Daher gibt es einen Ausweichtermin.

Hier mal die groben Eckdaten der geplanten Tour:
Termin:       Sonntag, 17.10.04
                (Ausweichtermin bei schlechtem Wetter: 24.10.04)
Treffpunkt: Schwimmbad Vaihingen/Enz (Anfahrtsskizze kommt noch)
Uhrzeit:      Abfahrt 9:30 Uhr
Kilometer:   90-100
Höhenmeter: ca. 2100
Fahrzeit:      6-7 Stunden
Kondition:     anspruchsvoll
Fahrtechnik:  anspruchsvoll

Wichtig:
- Proviant mitnehmen, eine Einkehr gibt es erst nach der Tour in der Pizzeria am Startpunkt!
- Auffüllmöglichkeit der Getränke nach den ersten 40km an einer Quelle.
- Duschmöglichkeit gibt es im Schwimmbad oder - für die ganz Harten - in der Enz  

So, ich glaub mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein was noch wichtig wäre. Also, wer hat Lust mitzufahren?

herbstliche Grüße
Thorsten

Teilnehmer (05.10.04)
1  Bikeoman
2  Schlammpaddler


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Oktober 2004)

bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist der Herbst da, und die Gegend zeigt sich in den schönsten Farben


Ja, stimmt!
Blos leider nicht am Stromberg, der hat nur eine Farbe: Schlammbraun  

Nee, Spaß beiseite. Ich hab' leider keine Zeit, weil ich hier mitfahren will.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (5. Oktober 2004)

da ich ja im prinzip irgendwie doch noch ne cc-schwuchtel bin, melde ich mich mal zunächst unverbindlich im stromberg an.
ich werd aber irgendeine mitfahrgelegenheit von karlsruhe zum startpunkt brauchen. 
denn mit dem fahrrad will ich angesichts der geplanten tourdaten bestimmt nicht da hinfahren


----------



## bikeoman (5. Oktober 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, stimmt!
> Blos leider nicht am Stromberg, der hat nur eine Farbe: Schlammbraun
> 
> Nee, Spaß beiseite. Ich hab' leider keine Zeit, weil ich hier mitfahren will.


Na, die bekommen wir doch auch noch alle dazu überredet, das sie viel lieber im Stromberg fahren wollen   Schwarzwald!! Da liegen doch bloß Steine rum   




			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> da ich ja im prinzip irgendwie doch noch ne cc-schwuchtel bin, melde ich mich mal zunächst unverbindlich im stromberg an.
> ich werd aber irgendeine mitfahrgelegenheit von karlsruhe zum startpunkt brauchen.
> denn mit dem fahrrad will ich angesichts der geplanten tourdaten bestimmt nicht da hinfahren



Sehr gut, willkommen im Kreis der CC-Schwuchteln   Übrigens nimmt der KVV und die VVS Räder kostenlos mit, du kannst also auch bequem mit dem Zug nach Vaihingen reisen. Und geleitschutz zum Treffpunkt könnten wir auch geben, da wir eh am Bahnhof vorbeifahren müssen.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. Oktober 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Blos leider nicht am Stromberg, der hat nur eine Farbe: Schlammbraun


Du kannst doch nicht alles so über einen Kamm scheren. Da gibt es nassen, glitschigen Schlamm, zähen klebrigen Schlamm... 
Und nur braun isser auch nicht. Eher etwas rötlich.
Also durchaus abwechslungsreif.


			
				bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> Na, die bekommen wir doch auch noch alle dazu überredet, das sie viel lieber im Stromberg fahren wollen.


Das wissen die nur noch nicht. 
Major eL übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Route66 (6. Oktober 2004)

bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> Kilometer:   90-100
> Höhenmeter: ca. 2100
> Fahrzeit:      6-7 Stunden
> Kondition:     anspruchsvoll
> Fahrtechnik:  anspruchsvoll

























@ Martin
kannst Du mir mal die grobe Strecke mailen, damit ich als Konditionslusche evtl. nach dem ersten Fünftel aussteigen kann    

Gruzz


----------



## Schlammpaddler (6. Oktober 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> kannst Du mir mal die grobe Strecke mailen, damit ich als Konditionslusche evtl. nach dem ersten Fünftel aussteigen kann
> 
> Gruzz


Du bekommst den Ehrenplatz zwischen Thorsten und meiner Wenigkeit, und wir werden genaustens darauf achten, dass du dich wärend der gesammten Tour nicht von der Truppe entfernst. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## bikeoman (6. Oktober 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin
> kannst Du mir mal die grobe Strecke mailen, damit ich als Konditionslusche evtl. nach dem ersten Fünftel aussteigen kann
> 
> Gruzz



Nach dem ersten Fünftel??? Nixda, diesmal gilt Ganz oder GARNICHT!! 



			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Du bekommst den Ehrenplatz zwischen Thorsten und meiner Wenigkeit, und wir werden genaustens darauf achten, dass du dich wärend der gesammten Tour nicht von der Truppe entfernst


Du, ich glaub den müssen wir anleinen damit er nicht türmt


----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2004)

Sacht ma, 
habt ihr den Termin extra auf den 171004 gelegt?

Die Anklage lautet: Oberste Spalterei mit Zwietrachtsäverdacht
Das Urteil: ? das Gericht berät zur Zeit


----------



## Schlammpaddler (7. Oktober 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht ma,
> habt ihr den Termin extra auf den 171004 gelegt?
> 
> Die Anklage lautet: Oberste Spalterei mit Zwietrachtsäverdacht
> Das Urteil: ? das Gericht berät zur Zeit



Ja, der Termin war Absicht!  
Allerdings nicht mit dem in der Anklage unterstellten Hintergrund, sondern weil es schlicht und einfach ein Termin war, an dem Bikeoman und ich den ganzen Tag Zeit haben. Daß es an dem Tag noch eine konkurierende Veranstaltung gibt, ist uns erst später aufgefallen. SchadeSchade!  
Aber der Herbst hat ja erst angefangen und es gibt noch die eine oder andere Gelegenheit für Schlammspritzende IBC-Touren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte das hohe Gericht mit meiner Ausrede etwas milde stimmen.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## shredhead (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es ein paar Eckdaten zur Strecke? Stromberg gehört quasi zu meinen Hausrevieren (neben Heuchelberg und Löwensteiner Berge). 

Ich komme halt nur aus der anderen Richtung, aus dem Zabergäu, und würde ggfs. in Heimatnähe aus der Tour aussteigen, je nachdem in welcher Richtung die Strombergrunde gefahren werden soll.

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (7. Oktober 2004)

shredhead schrieb:
			
		

> ... und würde ggfs. in Heimatnähe aus der Tour aussteigen


Schon wieder so ein Aussteiger... *kopfschüttel*
 

@Bikeoman:
Ich glaub das wird nix mit den Singletrails. Jetzt müssen wir schon zwei Fahrer in die Mitte nehmen.


----------



## eL (10. Oktober 2004)

Ich melde hiermit mein erscheinen an !!!
Der termin ist aber äusserst ungünstig gewählt   

Da mir die konkurenzveranstaltung etwas überfüllt erscheint stärke ich hiermit die strombergfraktion   

bis denne

eL


----------



## Speedy G. (11. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja, der liebliche Kraichgau mit seinen sanften Hügeln  
ABER: S'isch a zimmlich oschtrengend en demm dreck  !!!
Weshalb ich mich Route66 bedingungslos anschliesse und für eine 1/5-Runden Teilgruppe plädiere


----------



## Schlammpaddler (11. Oktober 2004)

Speedy G. schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb ich mich Route66 bedingungslos anschliesse und für eine 1/5-Runden Teilgruppe plädiere


SPALTER!  
Welches 5tel wäre denn genehm? Das erste, das zweite, das dritte, das vierte oder gar das fünfte? 
Ich frage nur deshalb, damit wir die Route richtig planen können.

Aber Kraichgau? Wieso Kraichgau? *ratlosdenkopfschüttel*


----------



## bikeoman (11. Oktober 2004)

Eigentlich sollte man meinen, die Leutchen wären zu diesem Zeitpunkt fit und würden mit Freuden über die Stromberghügel flitzen.
Nun ja, ein Lob an dieser Stelle an el, der die herausforderung (fast) ohne Bemängelung annimmt!

Und gefünftelt wird hier nix - höchstens gevierteilt!!


----------



## Speedy G. (11. Oktober 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> SPALTER!
> Welches 5tel wäre denn genehm? Das erste, das zweite, das dritte, das vierte oder gar das fünfte?
> Ich frage nur deshalb, damit wir die Route richtig planen können.
> 
> Aber Kraichgau? Wieso Kraichgau? *ratlosdenkopfschüttel*



Am besten die erste Hälfte des 1. und die zweite Hälfte des 5. Fünftel, dann haben wir genau 1/5 und das mit dem Start-/Zielpunkt klappt auch noch  

...und der Stromberg gehört doch zum Kraichgau ?  oder nicht  oder doch  oder was  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedy G. (11. Oktober 2004)

bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte man meinen, die Leutchen wären zu diesem Zeitpunkt fit und würden mit Freuden über die Stromberghügel flitzen.
> Nun ja, ein Lob an dieser Stelle an el, der die herausforderung (fast) ohne Bemängelung annimmt!
> 
> Und gefünftelt wird hier nix - höchstens gevierteilt!!



Kondition, was ist das, wie schreibt man das, kann man das  essen ?  

Doch halt wenn ich genau überlege da war so was ähnliches. Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr so genau dran erinnern, weil es schon solange her ist, aber ich glaube es war Mitte Juli dieses Jahres. Seither wurde sie nicht mehr gesichtet


----------



## Flugrost (11. Oktober 2004)

Speedy G. schrieb:
			
		

> Kondition, was ist das, wie schreibt man das, kann man das  essen ?
> 
> Doch halt wenn ich genau überlege da war so was ähnliches. Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr so genau dran erinnern, weil es schon solange her ist, aber ich glaube es war Mitte Juli dieses Jahres. Seither wurde sie nicht mehr gesichtet



Nein, diese Jugend,
erst spalten und dann tiefstapeln ... tss... wohin soll das nur führen?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (12. Oktober 2004)

Speedy G. schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten die erste Hälfte des 1. und die zweite Hälfte des 5. Fünftel, dann haben wir genau 1/5 und das mit dem Start-/Zielpunkt klappt auch noch
> 
> ...und der Stromberg gehört doch zum Kraichgau ?  oder nicht  oder doch  oder was  ...


Mein Glückwunsch!  Du hast dir das Beste rausgesucht. Die Überbrückungsetappe dazwischen packst du sicher auch.

Was den Kraichgau betrifft:
Kraichgau ist Kraichgau und Stromberg bleibt Stomberg. (Punkt)


----------



## Rolf H. (12. Oktober 2004)

bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal die groben Eckdaten der geplanten Tour:
> Termin:       Sonntag, 17.10.04
> (Ausweichtermin bei schlechtem Wetter: 24.10.04)
> Treffpunkt: Schwimmbad Vaihingen/Enz (Anfahrtsskizze kommt noch)
> ...



 Tach !
 Vorschlag : 1000 Hm , 80 Km , landschaftlich schöne , gemässigte Tour !
  Warum muss alles so extrem sein ??? 

  Grüsslein   Rolfi 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Schlammpaddler (13. Oktober 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Tach !
> Vorschlag : 1000 Hm , 80 Km , landschaftlich schöne , gemässigte Tour !
> Warum muss alles so extrem sein ???



Hallo Rolfi,

vielleicht liegts daran, dass der Winter noch lange genug ist, und jede Menge Zeit für "gemäsigte Touren" bietet. Aber solange die Stombergtrails noch nicht knöcheltief durchweicht sind, wollen wir die schönsten Wege nochmal aneinanderreihen. Ziel: die Schotteretappen dazwischen sollen so kurz wie möglich sein. Die Tour wird dadurch natürlich "etwas" anspruchsvoller, aber extrem? 
Ausserdem 80km bei nur 1000hm  klingt im Stomberg irgendwie langweilig. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## eL (13. Oktober 2004)

Hi Rolfi
es ist ein irrglaube das 100km mit 1500hm viel oder gar anstrengend sein können.
jedenfalls nicht im stromberg.Fahr halt mit und du wirst sehen das es zu schaffen ist.

also bis dann eL

p.s. wo is det schwimmbad in vaihingen/enz ? und wieso kehren wir da nich nach getanner arbei zum saunieren ein?? oder hats zu?


----------



## Rolf H. (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Thorsten !
 Wäre es möglich ner kurze Tourenbeschreibung zu posten ?? 
  Vielleicht bin ich die erste halbe Stunde dabei ( ich fall dann eh hintenraus ). 

  Grüsslein   Rolflein 

  @ eL   :  du hast den Stromberg noch nicht erlebt wenn er nass ist !


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. wo is det schwimmbad in vaihingen/enz ? und wieso kehren wir da nich nach getanner arbei zum saunieren ein?? oder hats zu?


Saunieren? Du wirst schon ins schwitzen kommen, keine Sorge.
Womöglich willst du anschliessend auch noch warm duschen.  
Wo det is?
Na guckstdu hier 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> und wieso kehren wir da nich nach getanner arbei zum saunieren ein?? oder hats zu?



Da gibts leider keine Sauna   




			
				Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Tach !
> Vorschlag : 1000 Hm , 80 Km , landschaftlich schöne , gemässigte Tour !
> Warum muss alles so extrem sein ???



Urgs... ROLF!!!!! Gemässigte Touren fährt man doch so oft   Und gerade die etwas "extremere" Charakteristik macht diese Runde ja so ausgesprochen interessant. Soll ja auch definitiv keine Genießerrunde sein!


@Wetter
Tja, das macht mir gerade mehr sorgen. Nicht das ich bei schlechten Wetter nicht fahren würde, allerdings macht die Runde bei dem zur Zeit angesagten Wetter absolut keinen Spaß. 
Schlammpaddler, was meinst du?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Oktober 2004)

bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> ... allerdings macht die Runde bei dem zur Zeit angesagten Wetter absolut keinen Spaß.
> Schlammpaddler, was meinst du?


Ich beantworte die Frage mit zwei Gegenfragen:
1. Ja sind wir denn zum Spass da?
2. Wie bin ich wohl zu meinem Namen gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beantworte die Frage mit zwei Gegenfragen:
> 1. Ja sind wir denn zum Spass da?
> 2. Wie bin ich wohl zu meinem Namen gekommen?




zu 1: definitiv JA!!!!!!!!!!

zu 2: Ist mir auch ein Rätsel, du umfährst ja meistens sämtliche Pfützen und Schlammlöcher


----------



## marc (14. Oktober 2004)

@bikeoman

ist dein Avatar von der EDGUY CD "Tears of a Mandrake"?

Gruß Marc


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2004)

Also dann, es gilt: Am Sonntag wird gefahren! Schlammpaddler und ich werden uns noch in einer konspirativeen, spirituellen Sitzung zusammenfinden und die Strecke von der Trockenversion in die Nassversion ummoddeln..  

Uhrzeit: 9:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Tennisclub Illingen (bei den Hochhäusern!)


----------



## bikeoman (14. Oktober 2004)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @bikeoman
> 
> ist dein Avatar von der EDGUY CD "Tears of a Mandrake"?
> 
> Gruß Marc




Ah, der erste der es merkt! Stimmt genau!


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2004)

*Uhrzeit: 9:00 Uhr* 

*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Tennisclub Illingen (bei den Hochhäusern!)* 

Hier noch die Anfahrtsskizzen - falls sich noch mehr Leute trauen sollten


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Oktober 2004)

Moin Männers!

Wer fährt denn jetzt eigentlich definitiv mit?
(ausser Bikeoman, eL, und meiner bescheidenen Unwichtigkeit)
lelebebbel wie siehts bei Dir aus. Kauf dir doch einfach ein Bahnticket. Der Vaihinger Bahnhof liegt quasi auf der Strecke.

An die Teilzeitmitfahrer:
am Anfang gehts über die Eselsburg und den Baiselsberg nach Ochsenbach. Dann über den HW10 nach Tripstrill. Mehr wird nicht veraten.  
Also los! Reißt Euch mal ein bisschen zusammen!   

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## shredhead (15. Oktober 2004)

Dann könnte ich ja in Tripsdrill schon aussteigen und heim zu Mami fahren


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2004)

shredhead schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnte ich ja in Tripsdrill schon aussteigen und heim zu Mami fahren



Aber nur wenn Mami für uns ALLE was leckeres gekocht hat


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Oktober 2004)

*hmmmmmmm*

realistisch geschätzt werd ich sonntag früh etwa gegen 3 zuhause sein. ab da gibts zwei möglichkeiten:

a) 4h später, um 7 uhr, aufstehen, fahrkarte nach vai/enz kaufen, um 8 in den zug (1 mal umsteigen), dann im stromberger schlamm paddeln. 
nachmittags dann aber durchnässt und verschlammt wieder in den zug steigen (buaahhh) und mit schwerer lungenentzündung zuhause ankommen :-/

b) irgendwann nach 11 uhr aufstehen, gemütlich 20 minuten mit dem rad nach ettlingen rollen, von da aus mit dem auto in den schwarzwald und auf der konkurrenzveranstaltung 2-3 kanten klatschen...

wenn man das mal neutral beobachtet muss man mich schon für verrückt erklären, weil ich da überhaupt drüber nachdenken muss 

aber ehrlichgesagt bin ich kein schlammpaddler, mein rad auch nicht unbedingt - besonders, wenn wir beide danach noch ne stunde zugfahren müssen.
wollt ihr das nicht lieber alles durchziehen, wenn im stromberg 50cm hoch schnee liegt, der schlamm gefroren ist - und die konkurrenzveranstaltungen im schwarzwald sowieso nicht mehr stattfinden können, weil auf dessen hohen bergen die atemluft flüssig geworden ist?

so ganz abgesprungen bin ich noch nicht, denn an diese sonntags-früh-touren mit heftigem schlafdefizit hatte ich mich eigentlich schon irgendwie gewöhnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2004)

@lelebebbel
Also ich wäre auch viel lieber bei Sonnenschein und 27°C gefahren. Aber irgendwie konnten wir den Wettergott nicht umstimmen.
Aber ich könnte Dir anbieten, das du nach der Tour bei mir duschen kannst? Wäre nicht zu verantworten das da jemand ne Lungenentzündung bekommt! Vielleicht erleichtert das deine Entscheidung?


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2004)

na lelle ich glaub ja nicht drann das du so eisenhart bist und es bis neun zu uns schaffst. Beim letzten kantenklatschen hattest du solch leuchten in den augen als ob du sofort zur dunklen seite der macht überwechseln wolltest. Nun es ist ja nicht schlimm ein wenig schwäche zu zeigen und zu kneifen.

Na dann wirds ja ne Badenzer freie runde.... sozusagen Stromberger unter sich   

bis denne eL


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Oktober 2004)

@bikeoman
es erschwert die entscheidung eher maßlos   
will sagen: vielen dank für das angebot, damit kommt nun doch wieder beides in frage...

wie gross ist wohl das risiko einer lungenentzündung, wenn man neben seiner cc-race-maschine (...) stehend auf dem dach des schwarzwaldes warten muss, bis zehn mann ihre 20 kilo drop-panzer da hochgewuchtet haben?

garnicht so einfach! entscheidung muss daher vertagt werden, bis klarheit über die morgige abendplanung herrscht.

@el 
na endlich - auf genau diese grenzwertig provokant formulierte antwort warte ich eigentlich seit heute mittag! 
natürlich darf man sich durch solche schläge im bereich der gürtellinie nicht wirklich beeindrucken lassen   ich will hier übrigens weder mit badenßern noch mit schwaben in verbindung gebracht werden!


----------



## bikeoman (15. Oktober 2004)

@eL
Äh...der Stromberg IST die dunkle Seite der Macht! Vor allem Nachts ohne Licht oder wenn einem der Schlamm erbarmungslos in die Augen springt. 

@lelebebbel
Laß dich verführen von der dunklen Seite. Überwinde die (schwäbisch/badische) Grenze und lasse das Licht hinter Dir... wir tun Dir auch nichts  
Also die Entscheidung dürfte doch klar für den Stromberg fallen. Hier mußt Du nicht warten, bis eine Horde Kantenklatscher ihre mutierten Bikes den Berg hochgewuchtet haben. Bei uns wirst du nicht zum Stillstand kommen, da hat eine Lungenentzündung keine Chance!

Möge die Macht mit euch sein...


----------



## Schlammpaddler (16. Oktober 2004)

shredhead schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnte ich ja in Tripsdrill schon aussteigen und heim zu Mami fahren


War das jetz ein "JA, ICH BIN DABEI!"?


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Oktober 2004)

also ich bin dabei....

angenommen ich nehm ein paar klamotten zum umziehen mit, kann ich die irgendwo deponieren?

ich hab hier eine zugverbindung, die mich um 9:07h an den bahnhof vaihingen/enz bringt - passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoman (16. Oktober 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin dabei....
> 
> angenommen ich nehm ein paar klamotten zum umziehen mit, kann ich die irgendwo deponieren?
> 
> ich hab hier eine zugverbindung, die mich um 9:07h an den bahnhof vaihingen/enz bringt - passt das?



 Wunderbar! 9:07 Uhr am Bahnhof. Ich roll dann einfach kurz rüber und hol dich ab, dann mußt du nicht lange rumsuchen   Falls der Zug (wieder erwarten) früher als ich am Bahnhof sein, dann warte einfach bei den überdachten Fahrradcontainern am Bahnhofsgebäude!
Ist auch kein Problem, das wir noch kurz dein Duschzeugs unterstellen!

Also dann bis morgen...
Thorsten

PS: Gerade scheint doch tatsächlich die Sonne!!!!


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Oktober 2004)

na dann, alles klar  bis morgen!


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Oktober 2004)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRR is das kalt und dunkel draussen


----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. Oktober 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> BRRRRRRRRRRRRR is das kalt und dunkel draussen


*zustimm*
aber zumindest heut Vormittag soll das Wetter  nocheinigermaßen mitspielen. Erst in Richtung Nachmittag neue Schauer.

Ich galub ich leg mich nochmal kurz aufs Ohr.


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Oktober 2004)

=> glück gehabt mit dem wetter! schlammfaktor war überraschenderweise auch nicht höher als bei der letzten strombergtour, auf der ich dabei war...
also für die jahreszeit sicher sehr gute bedingungen für fahrspass. trailfaktor war, wie versprochen, enorm 

mein tacho meldet:
- TRP knapp über 70 km
- STP  ~5 stunden
- AVG also 14,xy die angaben sind ungenau, weil bei mir noch die fahrt zum bahnhof und nach hause dazugezählt wurde.
- MAX 56,9 km/h (wie gesagt, ich hätte es _fast_ übertrieben bei dem weinberg-sprung   )

jetzt muss ich's nur irgendwie schaffen, meine beine bis morgen wieder fit zu kriegen...


----------



## bikeoman (18. Oktober 2004)

Schön wenn es Dir gefallen hat   Ich mag gar nicht daran denken was wir noch alles hätten fahren können, wenn es ein wenig trockener gewesen wäre.  



> MAX 56,9 km/h (wie gesagt, ich hätte es fast übertrieben bei dem weinberg-sprung)


Ja gell, die Kante ist gar nicht schlecht!  Bin allerdings nur mit 49km/h drüber!

Ok, dann hier mal die Daten von meinem Tacho, so ganz ohne Bahnhofsverfälschung:
Strecke: 68,3 km
Fahrzeit: 5:01 h
AVG: 13,6
Höhenmeter: 1510m

@eL
eL? Lebst Du noch? Kein bleibenden Schäden davongetragen (du weißt was ich meine)?


----------



## OnkelW (18. Oktober 2004)

bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> @eL
> eL? Lebst Du noch? Kein bleibenden Schäden davongetragen (du weißt was ich meine)?



Hat der liebe eL schonwieder geländesportliche Dehnungsübungen ohne Rad absolviert? Man man man, ich dachte wier haben dir das im Trainingslager letzte Woche abgewöhnt...   

ciao Bello
OnkelW


----------



## Schlammpaddler (18. Oktober 2004)

OnkelW schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der liebe eL schonwieder geländesportliche Dehnungsübungen ohne Rad absolviert? Man man man, ich dachte wier haben dir das im Trainingslager letzte Woche abgewöhnt...
> 
> ciao Bello
> OnkelW


Sagen wir mal so, er gab sich stets die größte Mühe, mit seinem Rad dahin zu fahren, wohin ER wollte, aber letzenendes suchte sich sein Rad dann selbst den Weg aus den es für sinnvoll hielt, was doch für einige Überraschungen sorgte (schmerzhaft - wenn man seinem Gesicht glauben konnte).  

Annsonsten eine super Herbst-CC-tour. 
Aber irgendwie waren auf den letzten Metern alle verdächtig ruhig und mussten schnell Nachhause. Die Runde scheint doch ihre Spuren hinterlassen zu haben.   

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## bikeoman (18. Oktober 2004)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendwie waren auf den letzten Metern alle verdächtig ruhig und mussten schnell Nachhause. Die Runde scheint doch ihre Spuren hinterlassen zu haben.



Echt? Ich war ruhig? Gerade ICH??   Skandal, das werden wir das nächste mal ändern!!! Ihr tut mir jetzt schon leid... *laber*


----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
ja ich lebe noch und habe keine bleibenden schäden davongetragen.Es zwickt zwar noch in den schenkeln aber das wird schon wieder.
Zur zeit zickt das kleine schwarze ganzschön rum.Ich denke es stößt die von mir implementierte Fremgabel wieder ab. Wie ging nochmal der spruch... an mein bike kommt nur wasser und CD ;-)

hätte große lust am We mal wieder die seichten steigungen und geschotterten wege des dunkelwaldes zu durchstreunen. Es solln ja 20 grad werden und die chance auf neuschnee schwindet auch .

also was geht?

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (18. Oktober 2004)

@ EL

die gelegenheit ist günstig, am Samstag in Schönwettersbach am Rande des schwarzen Nadelwaldes und des bunten Blätterwaldes können wir ab 14:30 durch raschelndes Laub unsere Wege bahnen. Laub = kein Schlamm!.

Die finale Herbstlaubnadelwaldaufundabtour endet letzendlich in einer noch zu suchenden Getränkeverkaufendenstelle = Einkehr!

@Alle
Auch alle anderen interessierten Waldautobahn-Bergaufundbergabfahrer sind dazu eingeladen, es grüßt der Geist des bunten Herbstwaldes


----------



## Rolf H. (20. Oktober 2004)

bikeoman schrieb:
			
		

> Strecke: 68,3 km
> Fahrzeit: 5:01 h
> AVG: 13,6
> Höhenmeter: 1510m



Hallo ! 
Da fehlen aber 600 Höhenmeter und 32 KM ! Was ist passiert ??   

Vielleicht nächstmal doch ne " Genusstour " anbieten . 

  Herzliche Grüsse Rolf !


----------



## Schlammpaddler (21. Oktober 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlen aber 600 Höhenmeter und 32 KM ! Was ist passiert ??


Also ich glaube am Sonntagnachmittag hat keinem von uns was gefehlt. Lauter zufriedene Gesichter und ein angenehmes brummen in den Oberschenkeln (zumindest in meinem Fall). Für die komplette Runde hätte es etwas trockener und wärmer sein dürfen, obwohl ich von der Trailkonsistenz angenehm überrascht war.  


			
				Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht nächstmal doch ne " Genusstour " anbieten.


Das WAR eine Genusstour!   
Wie auch immer - ich werde wohl auch bei beiner Genusstour dabeisein. Schlag einfach einen Termin vor.  

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Speedy G. (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,


der Thread 'schläft'   jetzt zwar schon ziemlich genau 2 Jahre, aber vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar von euch Jungs noch ?. 


Angesichts des andauernden schönen Herbstwetters  stellt sich mir nämlich dieselbe Frage wie damals: Eine Biketour über die Trails des Stromberg im herbstlichen Wald macht sicher super Laune  !! Leider hatte ich damals keine Zeit, aber wenn Ihr jetzt noch bzw. wieder mal auf dem Stromberg unterwegs seid, dann wäre ich (Zeit vorausgesetzt) sofort dabei.


Gruß Speedy G.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (16. Oktober 2006)

Speedy G. schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> 
> der Thread 'schläft'   jetzt zwar schon ziemlich genau 2 Jahre, aber vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar von euch Jungs noch ?.


Tätäää!
Schon da!
Wo hast du denn diesen Thread ausbegraben?

Du wirst lachen, gestern haben wir erst über genau diese Runde geredet und sie uns für das übernächste Wochenende mal vorgenommen. 
Vermutlich wird bis dahin ein gewaltiges Regentief über den bis jetzt trockenen Stromberg ziehen, und alles unter Wasser setzen, aber mal sehen. 
Bleib einfach mal dran.

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## drSchwoab (16. Oktober 2006)

Das wäre ja geil - also wenns bei mir paßt wäre ich am 29. auch dabei !

Grüssle

Stefan


----------



## Rolf H. (16. Oktober 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, gestern haben wir erst über genau diese Runde geredet und sie uns für das übernächste Wochenende mal vorgenommen.



Diesmal ne Genusstour , auch für ältere Herren ?? 

Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. Oktober 2006)

Also wie gesagt, die Tour wird wohl stark vom Wetter der nächsten Woche abhängen. Sie macht, wie schon am Threadanfang beschrieben, nur bei halbwegs trockenen Trails Spass und ist wegen der knackigen Steigungen auch einigermaßen "fordernd". 
Bei schlechterer Witterung könnte mann über die von Rolf geforderte genußvollere Variante nachdenken, aber ...
Äääähm Rolf - ich bin etwas verwundert - wie groß ist denn die Warscheinlichkeit, dass du bis Ende Oktober noch nicht auf dem Bärenfell im Winterschlaf liegst? 
Also ich würde sagen wir warten mal noch ne Woche ab und entscheiden dann kurzfristig.


----------



## Speedy G. (17. Oktober 2006)

Ist ja unglaublich, wie schnell sich so ein totgesagter Thread wiederbeleben läst  ! Also ich bin am 29. mit dabei. 

Schlammpaddler, hoffe nur dass Du dann Deinem Namen keine Ehre machen must und wir Ruder brauchen um durch den Schlamm zu paddeln  .

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoman (17. Oktober 2006)

Tachtach...

Martin hat recht, erst am Sonntag haben wir über die Tour geredet  So kann es gehen!
Freut mich das es für die Runde Interesse gibt - jetzt drücken wir mal die Daumen für das übernächste Wochenende. Ich für meinen Teil hätte am 28. als auch am 29. Zeit.



> Schlammpaddler, hoffe nur dass Du dann Deinem Namen keine Ehre machen must und wir Ruder brauchen um durch den Schlamm zu paddeln


Na wenn es bis dahin regnet... kann ich Dir versprechen, das sich der Bike-Putz danach auf jeden Fall rentiert! VERSPROCHEN!



> Das wäre ja geil - also wenns bei mir paßt wäre ich am 29. auch dabei


Super! Die erste Tour zusammen, auch wenn es noch keine WP-Punkte gibt  



> Diesmal ne Genusstour , auch für ältere Herren??


Hi Rolfi! Ja gibt es Dich denn auch noch!??!? 
Du weißt doch das wir keine Genußtouren fahren   Vor allem diese Runde hat es wirklich in sich... darfst aber natürlich trotzdem kommen, sofern Du dich vom Bärenfell runtertraust!

Grüßle
Thorsten


----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. Oktober 2006)

bikeoman schrieb:


> Super! Die erste Tour zusammen, auch wenn es noch keine WP-Punkte gibt


Ach es ist ja wieder Winterpokalzeit. Na dann viel Spass beim Punktefeilschen!
(Nach dem Motto: "ich hab am Wochenende 3Stunden Bike geputzt. Wieviel Punkte kann ich dafür eintragen?)
Sorry, wenn ich diese Veranstaltung irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## bikeoman (17. Oktober 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Ach es ist ja wieder Winterpokalzeit. Na dann viel Spass beim Punktefeilschen!
> (Nach dem Motto: "ich hab am Wochenende 3Stunden Bike geputzt. Wieviel Punkte kann ich dafür eintragen?)
> Sorry, wenn ich diese Veranstaltung irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen kann.



Hm, dachte schon das ich Dich nicht für den WP gewinnen kann  
Außerdem ist der WP doch nur eine spaßige Sache ohne Ernst... zumindest bei mir. So wie die letzten Jahre auch. Die Plazierungsgeschichten überlasse ich denen, die im Winter anscheinend mehr fahren als im Sommer   

SO!

Undn nun spiel mal Wetterfee und wünsch uns gutes Wetter für unser Event-WoE! Aber zackig!!! Llloooooosss......


----------



## Rolf H. (17. Oktober 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Bei schlechterer Witterung könnte mann über die von Rolf geforderte genußvollere Variante nachdenken, aber ...
> Äääähm Rolf - ich bin etwas verwundert - wie groß ist denn die Warscheinlichkeit, dass du bis Ende Oktober noch nicht auf dem Bärenfell im Winterschlaf liegst?



Äääääähäm Martin 
Auf dem Bärenfell halte ich kein Winterschlaf !

Das sieht eher so aus !  





Grüssle Rolf


----------



## Schlammpaddler (18. Oktober 2006)

Rolf H. schrieb:


> Äääääähäm Martin
> Auf dem Bärenfell halte ich kein Winterschlaf !
> 
> Das sieht eher so aus !
> ...



Geht das noch in deinem Alter? Ich dachte du spielst Golf, wenn du nicht auf dem Bike sitzt. 
Oder bist du Das Weiße ganz unten.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Oktober 2006)

War ja klar das ich meinem Ruf alle Ehre mache und mich an dem Wochenende in NRW befinde   !!! Ich hoffe bei der nächsten Tour dabei sein zu können!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (18. Oktober 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Geht das noch in deinem Alter? Ich dachte du spielst Golf, wenn du nicht auf dem Bike sitzt.
> Oder bist du Das Weiße ganz unten.


Das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Neee, das kann nicht unser Rolf sein ... bei der Bärennummer sitzt er eignetlich nur vorm Loch und brummt


----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2006)

also wenn der sonntag trocken bleibt..... wäre dies mal nen grund nicht in die pfalz zu fahren.

ick überlege noch

eL


----------



## Schlammpaddler (19. Oktober 2006)

Ach du Schei...!

He Speedy, da hast du ja ganz schön was angerichtet. Sogar der eL droht mit Anwesenheit. 



			
				Felix schrieb:
			
		

> War ja klar das ich meinem Ruf alle Ehre mache und mich an dem Wochenende in NRW befinde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie hab ich nix anderes erwartet. 
Die nächste Tour wird dann einfach von DIR geplant. Da dürfte die Warscheinlichkeit am größten sein, dass DU auch dabei bist. 
Mach doch schonmal einen Terminvorschlag. Vielleicht in März oder April (falls es dein Terminkalender zulässt)? 
In jedem Fall vor Albstadt 2007.

@Rolf:
das selbe gilt für Dich!
Einfach mal ´nen Vorschlag für ne Genusstour machen. Ich bin sicher dabei!

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## sash73 (19. Oktober 2006)

hey jungs...wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt komm isch gern mal wider vorbei ne runde mit euch...war im märz super gut...

sash


----------



## bikeoman (19. Oktober 2006)

eL schrieb:


> also wenn der sonntag trocken bleibt..... wäre dies mal nen grund nicht in die pfalz zu fahren.
> 
> ick überlege noch
> 
> eL





uuhhhhhhhhhh... s`EL will kommen... ja gibt es Dich auch noch?

Also ich halte mal fest wer so kommt bis jetzt:

Speedy G.
Schlammpaddler
bikeoman
drSchwoab
el
sash73

... wer noch? Laßt die Liste länger werden


----------



## sash73 (19. Oktober 2006)

bikeoman schrieb:


> uuhhhhhhhhhh... s`EL will kommen... ja gibt es Dich auch noch?
> 
> Also ich halte mal fest wer so kommt bis jetzt:
> 
> ...



wan ist den termin so angesetzt????bin seit gestern mit ner grippe zusammen :-((( das nervt total!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedy G. (19. Oktober 2006)

sash73 schrieb:


> wan ist den termin so angesetzt????



     Siehe Thread-Name, Is ne Zeitreise !!


----------



## Rolf H. (19. Oktober 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht.
> Neee, das kann nicht unser Rolf sein ... bei der Bärennummer sitzt er eignetlich nur vorm Loch und brummt



Hast Du ne Ahnung !

Wenn ich in meiner verschwitzten Radkleidung auftauche werden die ganzen Mädels schwach ! Siehe Beweisfoto ! ( hoffentlich sieht das meine Frau nicht ) 

Grüssle Rolf


----------



## rohstrugel (19. Oktober 2006)

Rolf H. schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Ahnung !
> 
> Wenn ich in meiner verschwitzten Radkleidung auftauche werden die ganzen Mädels schwach ! Siehe Beweisfoto ! ( hoffentlich sieht das meine Frau nicht )
> 
> Grüssle Rolf


 Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht


----------



## Rolf H. (19. Oktober 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht



Hallo Harry !

Das war nur ein Spässle ! 

Gruss nach werschä  Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. Oktober 2006)

Rolf H. schrieb:


>



also echte Profiretusche, muss ich schon sagen ... warum nicht noch ein paar ordentliche Teile dranmontiert, du hast doch schliesslich nen Ruf zu verlieren ...


----------



## Schlammpaddler (20. Oktober 2006)

@Wooly:
wolltest du nicht auch mal mitfahren?
Wäre allemal besser als hier aufzuschlagen um rumzunörgeln.


----------



## drSchwoab (24. Oktober 2006)

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Termin ? Sa oder So ? Ich kann am Samstag und Sonntag, wenn möglich So möglichst früh da ich anschl. den Untergang von Schalke 04 im Neckarstadion geniessen möchte ....


----------



## bikeoman (24. Oktober 2006)

Sooo...

Ich bin mal so frei und schlage zwei Alternativen vor. Also entweder...

Samstag, 9:30 Uhr oder 10 Uhr

oder

Sonntag, 9:30 Uhr

Treffpunkt jeweils am "Farmers Steakhouse" am Illinger Eck (Kreuzung B10 und B35). Falls jemand keine Ahnung hat wo das ist oder meinst er findet es nicht, einfach ne PN an mich 

Wie werden ungefähr 4-5 Stunden unterwegs sein...bei Bedarf können wir die Runde um ein paar nette Ecken erweitern  Licht braucht Ihr allerdings nicht mitnehmen  

Und wer kommt denn nun alles auf jeden Fall? Und wer hat wann Zeit?

Ich komm!
Schlammpaddler hat eh keine andere Wahl...  

Grüßle
Thorsten


----------



## drSchwoab (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin dabei !


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Oktober 2006)

bikeoman schrieb:


> Sooo...
> 
> Ich bin mal so frei und schlage zwei Alternativen vor. Also entweder...
> 
> ...


Also ich bin fürt Sonntag 9.30 Uhr!
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, dann wird am Sonntag die Uhr um eine Stunde auf Winterzeit zurückgestellt. 9.30 ist also quasi 10.30 und das sollte ja nun wirklich kein Problem sein. 



> Treffpunkt jeweils am "Farmers Steakhouse" am Illinger Eck (Kreuzung B10 und B35). Falls jemand keine Ahnung hat wo das ist oder meinst er findet es nicht, einfach ne PN an mich


Einspruch Euer Ehren!
Treffpunkt gegenüber auf dem Penny-Markt-Parkplatz wäre praktischer. Besser zu finden und eben Parkplätze für diejenigen die per Auto kommen wollen.



> Wie werden ungefähr 4-5 Stunden unterwegs sein...bei Bedarf können wir die Runde um ein paar nette Ecken erweitern


*ääächtz*



> Schlammpaddler hat eh keine andere Wahl...


echt nich?
Ich war am Überlegen, welche Ausrede ich wohl diesmal bringen könnte.
Na gut, wenn ich muss, dann soll es wohl so sein. 
Einer muss die Truppe ja zurück zum Startpunkt bringen.

Dann sind wir bis jetzt zu dritt!
Sascha? 
Speedy?
eL?


----------



## Speedy G. (25. Oktober 2006)

Also ich bin auch dabei.

Wobei mir der Samstag lieber wäre, kann aber notfalls auch Sonntags.


----------



## drSchwoab (25. Oktober 2006)

Sa wäre auch mein Favorit, weil

-> Wetter besser
-> weniger Ausflügler
-> ein Tag weniger zu warten .....


----------



## bikeoman (25. Oktober 2006)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch Euer Ehren!
> Treffpunkt gegenüber auf dem Penny-Markt-Parkplatz wäre praktischer. Besser zu finden und eben Parkplätze für diejenigen die per Auto kommen wollen.


Herr Staatsanwalt. Ihrem Antrag wird statt gegeben! 





			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Einer muss die Truppe ja zurück zum Startpunkt bringen.








			
				drSchwoab schrieb:
			
		

> Sa wäre auch mein Favorit, weil
> -> Wetter besser
> -> weniger Ausflügler
> -> ein Tag weniger zu warten .....



Also das Wetter wäre in Argument! Ich bin flexible, aber Samstag wäre mir ein klein wenig lieber  

Ich halte fest:
Samstag, Treffpunkt vor dem Penny am Illinger Eck, 9:30Uhr
bikoman  
Speedy G. 
drSchwoab 

Martin? 
Moment mal... für die Frechheiten vorhin... ich glaub der Martin will auch Samstag fahren

Was macht der Rest?
Sascha?
eL?
Woody?
Sonst noch jemand der sich diese Tour nicht entgehen lassen möchte?

Thorsten (der wieder Erwarten doch immer nach Hause findet!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Oktober 2006)

Also Samstags müsstet ihr eben sehen, wie ihr alleine wieder nach Illingen zurückfindet. Ich bin da leider schon gebucht.


----------



## bikeoman (25. Oktober 2006)

Na das hättest Du ja schon früher sagen können!  

Wie gesagst, noch bin ich flexibel!


----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2006)

samstag hab ick schule

also nur sonntach ginge

eL


----------



## Speedy G. (27. Oktober 2006)

bikeoman schrieb:


> Ich halte fest:
> Samstag, Treffpunkt vor dem Penny am Illinger Eck, 9:30Uhr
> bikoman
> Speedy G.
> drSchwoab



War das jetzt ein Vorschlag, oder die Entscheidung für Samstag ? Bis Samstag ist ja nicht mehr lange, und da muss ich mich schon mal langsam auf den Weg machen . Apropo Weg, wo genau findet man denn den berühmten Penny-Markt-Parkplatz. Gibt es da Hinweise, oder eine genaue Adresse (Strasse)?

Speedy G.


----------



## bikeoman (27. Oktober 2006)

Sodele...

Ist gerade gar nicht so einfach. Die Fakten sind folgende:
Samstag wie Sonntag ist wechselhaftes Wetter mit Regenschauern angesagt, Sonntag tendenziel mehr Regen.

Deshalb fahren wir am Samtag!
Treffpunkt: Pennymarkt am Illinger Eck! Wenn man von der B10 oder der B35 kommt kann man den Pennymarkt eigentlich nicht übersehen. Eine große Tankstelle steht da auch!!  

@Speedy
Berghausen? Dann kommst Du über die B35. Einfach bis zum Illinger Eck fahren und kurz vor der großen Kreuzung rechts dem Penny-Schild folgen!


Ich hätte noch gerne gewußt wer definitiv kommt!


Bis denne
Thorsten


----------



## Speedy G. (27. Oktober 2006)

Also...

ich Speedy bin bin auf jeden Fall dabei - ausser wenns (was es ja angeblich Samstag nicht soll) in Strömen regnet. Ein paar vereinzelte Tropfen ertrag ich schon .

Dann bis Samstag 9.30 Uhr am Rande des Strombergs !

Speedy G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeoman (27. Oktober 2006)

... wie mir scheint kneift der Rest???


----------



## drSchwoab (28. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt hatte ich mich auf Sonntag eingestellt, da die Hälfte am Samstag nicht konnte. Was ist denn nun ?


----------



## bikeoman (28. Oktober 2006)

Tja... was soll ich da schreiben?

Speedy und ich hatten eine wunderbare Tour bei angenehmen Wetter. Ein paar kleine Schlammpfützen konnten wir sogar auch finden  

Jeder der nicht dabei war hat was verpasst! Und was lernen wir daraus? Ist was Unklar, dann einfach fragen, fragen, fragen!

Für alle die es interessiert: 60km mit 1500Hm und vielen Trails!!!!


Wolfgang, hat Spaß gemacht mir Dir zu fahren! Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal!

Grüßle
Thorsten


----------



## drSchwoab (28. Oktober 2006)

Schade, dann mach ich morgen einen auf Nachwuchsförderung und fahr mit meinem Sohn in den Mainhardter Wald.

Dann machen wir die Strombergtour vielleicht nochmals im Frühjahr. Wäre super.

Grüssle


----------



## bikeoman (28. Oktober 2006)

Nachwuchsförderung ist auch nicht schlecht 

Wir fahren aber auch den ganzen Winter über - also wenn Du da mal Zeit hast einfach anfragen!

Thorsten


----------



## Speedy G. (29. Oktober 2006)

bikeoman schrieb:


> Speedy und ich hatten eine wunderbare Tour bei angenehmen Wetter. Ein paar kleine Schlammpfützen konnten wir sogar auch finden
> 
> Jeder der nicht dabei war hat was verpasst!



Da kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen. Der Stromberg hat einen neuen Fan:Speedy 

Thorsten, vielen Dank für die Tourführung. Freu mich auch schon auf das nächste Mal!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------

